# Brown Betty Trimpot and LEDS



## mywmyw (May 7, 2019)

So it was my understanding from reading the build copy that the trimmer inside the Brown Betty shifts between the Thermionic and Dirty Sanchez circuits. After building it, it seems more like the trimmers inside those pedals, controlling overall gain. I thought I had maybe made a mistake with the build because with the trimmer all the way down there was very little gain. Anyone have any insight?

Also, the left set of red clipping LEDS barely lights up while playing, whereas the pair on the right light up readily with heavy strumming. Is this by design? Sounds good though, and much like the Thermionic I built...


----------



## mywmyw (May 7, 2019)

Well I can't seem to delete this thread but I got my answer: I opened up my Thermionic and it behaves the same way.


----------



## Robert (May 7, 2019)

mywmyw said:


> Well I can't seem to delete this thread but I got my answer: I opened up my Thermionic and it behaves the same way.



The Brown Betty doesn't blend between the two, it's just a hybrid of the two circuits.

The Thermionic has a Tight and Presence pot, but no Mid pot.
The Dirty Sanchez has a Mid pot but no Tight pot. (it has a toggle switch instead)

The Brown Betty includes pots for all of the controls of both circuits for those who are more concerned with functionality than authenticity.


----------



## mywmyw (May 7, 2019)

Robert said:


> The Brown Betty doesn't blend between the two, it's just a hybrid of the two circuits.
> 
> The Thermionic has a Tight and Presence pot, but no Mid pot.
> The Dirty Sanchez has a Mid pot but no Tight pot. (it has a toggle switch instead)
> ...



Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## GeGhostRider (May 9, 2019)

mywmyw said:


> Thanks for the clarification.


I'm about to start soldering Brown Betty and I was planning to make the trimmer an external control. Do you think it worths the extra wiring or is it just a set & forget case?


----------



## mywmyw (May 9, 2019)

I wouldn't bother. Just decide what your maximum gain is likely to be and set it there like you say. If you decide you really need it you can always mod it later.


----------



## GeGhostRider (May 10, 2019)

mywmyw said:


> I wouldn't bother. Just decide what your maximum gain is likely to be and set it there like you say. If you decide you really need it you can always mod it later.


thanx!


----------

